# False affidavit of means.



## keeragh (18 Feb 2008)

Can someone help me out. I am separated and my ex husband now lives in england. We have a financial agreement in place - the affidavit of means. I now found out that instead of one job and a house - he has two jobs and three houses.! His partner is also working now. He served english divorce papers on me on friday. What can i do? I'm scrimping and saving and cant make ends meet...


----------



## davidoco (18 Feb 2008)

keeragh said:


> We have a financial agreement in place - the affidavit of means. I now found out that instead of one job and a house - he has two jobs and three houses.! His partner is also working now. He served english divorce papers on me on friday. What can i do? I'm scrimping and saving and cant make ends meet...


 
Can you confirm exactly what sort of agreement you have (maybe a Seperation Agreement!).  An Affidavit of Means is not an agreement.
Are you looking for financial support from him?  I think the fact that his new partner is working is irrelevant to your business with him.

There is NO substitute for proper legal advice when it comes to family law.

Also get a solr straight away in the UK - see http://www.divorceaid.co.uk/legal/legal-aid.htm

Or go to a www.legalaidboard.ie office here and see if you can see a solicitor in Ireland.  Even if you are earning you may still qualify for legal aid, you just pay a bit more towards the costs. Don't be put off by the means assessment, drop down to a call centre, they may be able to help you in other ways if you are ineligible.


----------



## keeragh (18 Feb 2008)

Thanks so much for your reply
I have a maintenance order, agreed last year and a guardianship order for the kids. 
I found it very difficult last year to get good legal advice, Is there such a thing as a list of specialised solicitors to go to?
Why do you think i need one in the UK?


----------



## davidoco (18 Feb 2008)

keeragh said:


> He served english divorce papers on me on friday....


 
That's why?  You need to know what implications the divorce (under UK law) is going to have on your order for maintenance here.

It may also be an idea for you to protect your interests to issue divorce proceedings here (you need to be living seperate 4 + years I think).

There are few specialist solicitors who deal in family law, only those who deal in it more often that others and of course you will have the big firms with the ability to have solicitors specialise.  Good idea would be to go to a divorced persons group (I’m sure one exists) and get some referrals there, it’s like builders you need a recommendation.

Go here for all the web links http://www.solo.ie/1005.htm


----------



## keeragh (19 Feb 2008)

Thanks.  I am in the process of contacting an english solicitor and will take it from there.
Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Sunny (19 Feb 2008)

Were you married over here or in England? If here, you might want to consult an Irish solicitor first before contacting an English one to see where you stand with regard to being served English papers. I am not sure what the legal position is but it might save you some money and hassle to talk to a local one first.


----------



## Allen (27 Feb 2008)

Did he swear an affidavit stating his means and this turned out to be untrue?  Is this not a criminal offense?


----------

